# Change in TCF notification email header?



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I filter incoming TCF notifications based on the header, which used to be "[email protected]".

I noticed all my TCF emails today were in my inbox, and it looks like the header now reads "[email protected]"

Can you confirm this, and is it a permanent change?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Confirmed & probably to stay. Email servers were changed recently.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply. Filters updated...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Confirmed & probably to stay. Email servers were changed recently.


How recently was that change made?

I want to see if Earthlink is blocking TCF's entire domain or just that one address.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Within the last couple weeks.


----------

